# Centers



## Twalther (Nov 21, 2016)

O.K I purchased some new centers for my 10K and I find out they are to short to eject from my tail stock.
What should I be looking for that will.

Tom.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 21, 2016)

Twalther said:


> O.K I purchased some new centers for my 10K and I find out they are to short to eject from my tail stock.
> What should I be looking for that will.
> 
> Tom.


You can use them, just put an appropriate length spacer in the quill before installing the center.  It may be possible to add the spacer to the center so you don't have to fish the spacer out of there when you are done using it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 21, 2016)

Expanding on Bob's reply, drill/tap, install appropriate length set screw in the back of the center.


----------

